# Πολυπολιτισμικότητα στις ΗΠΑ



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

Rift in Arizona as Latino Class Is Found Illegal (ΝΥΤ)

Τραγέλαφος! Δεν ξέρω πόσο αντιπροσωπευτική είναι η κατάσταση που περιγράφεται στο άρθρο, αλλά πάντως αξίζει το διάβασμα.


----------

